# Never know when you're gonna need it!



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Most of my girlfriend's family are non-gun owners. I have answered many questions over the years about why I own them, why I feel the need to own more than one, etc. They are always open and listen to the answers and while they respect my right to bear arms, they choose not to.

The one question I keep going over and over in my head is the one I have been asked too many times to count... "why do you feel the need to carry when you are just... insert reason here... It could be going to the store, going to work, to a friend's house, hell- just about anywhere. My answer is always the same, you never know when you're gonna need it!

Saturday we got a call about my girlfriend's cousin who had been shot the night before. All I've thought about the past few days is "You never know when you're gonna need it"...

Had he been packing, the outcome may have been the same but I doubt it.

http://m.riverfronttimes.com/newsbl...for-shooter-in-st-louis-cardinals-fan-robbery


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Hopefully he will get better. F-ing thieves suck. 

I try to not go anywhere without. When I first started to carry I was often nervous about having the gun. Now I am nervous when I don't.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I often tell them that if i could predict the future i would only wear a seatbelt on the day i get in a wreck. To which some say thats a law. Then i rebut by saying only because we cant tell the future.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Its better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.

20+ years ago I very seldom carried even though I could. Today with the way things are I seldom leave home without it. I even carry in church now days. Kind of live by the above motto.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

The guy couldn't have been packing cause he just left a pro sporting event where it is illegal to carry. Their mistake was to run. Give up the booty and live to fight another day is my motto. I'll carry in my truck and boat only for car jackers, road rage maniacs, pirate activity, etc. Otherwise, it stays at home for personal defense.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

crabtrap said:


> The guy couldn't have been packing cause he just left a pro sporting event where it is illegal to carry. Their mistake was to run. Give up the booty and live to fight another day is my motto. I'll carry in my truck and boat only for car jackers, road rage maniacs, pirate activity, etc. Otherwise, it stays at home for personal defense.


I realize he couldn't legally carry to the ball park. I was simply making a point that you never know when tragedy is going to strike.

As for the running part, according to her cousin that part of the news report is incorrect. They were actually walking away. The part the report did get right is they had already given up what they had. Sorry to say, some scum bags are going to shoot you no matter what...


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't carry just for my personal protection.I've always had the fear some scum could get the drop on me with my wife and kids with me.If I got a gun,their gonna die,and I'll worry about laws broken,if any,tomorrow.If I saw someone dragging a kid screaming and hollering towards a car in the street,I'm pulling my pistol.I told my liberal neighbor up the road that hates guns that if someone is kicking in her door,call me and I can be there in less than a minute.All we have is the Sheriffs dept.scattered all over and may take them 15-20 minutes.She said "I have my ball bat".I told her that'll get you killed even quicker.Her husband is a real puzzy Boston yankee taffey-arse,so she'd be protecting him.Rosey O'donell ask Tom Sellect(sorry about the spelling) in an interview why he carried a gun,and he said "because a cop is too heavy".


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

Maybe they will wake up? Doubtful. Just try to avoid the "I told you so" that has to be tempting. Have you ever tried taking them shooting just for the hell of it?


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

RugerFan said:


> Maybe they will wake up? Doubtful. Just try to avoid the "I told you so" that has to be tempting. Have you ever tried taking them shooting just for the hell of it?


"I told you so" has not even crossed my mind, nor would I stoop to that level.

Have taken the GF shooting. Not her family though. Our trips there are usually on a pretty tight schedule and I am just the co-pilot.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.kmov.com/story/30144242/person-of-interest-in-custody-in-downtown-robbery-shooting

Hope they have the right scum bag in custody.

On a side note, it's interesting being close to this and reading the news reports as they come out. Not a single one I have read thus far has been 100% correct. This one for instance says He was visiting from Houston... His brother was visiting from Houston. He lives in St. Louis and left the game early because he had to work early the next morning...


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

I tell them the same thing Muney Pit said. Its the same as wearing a seatbelt, you never know.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Get a new girlfriend.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Jungle_Jim said:


> Get a new girlfriend.


 LOL :rotfl:


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Jungle_Jim said:


> Get a new girlfriend.


Funny... lucky for me she does not share all of their views.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Here's what you tell them:
Next time you see them lock the doors ask them if their home has ever been broken into. If the response is "no" then ask why they do it, since it has never happened. They will tell you if they don't someone may enter during the day/night and steal or rob them. Then tell them that is why I have a gun, just in case it happens, better to be proactive than not.

Good luck,

Pods


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

Pods said:


> Here's what you tell them:
> Next time you see them lock the doors ask them if their home has ever been broken into. If the response is "no" then ask why they do it, since it has never happened. They will tell you if they don't someone may enter during the day/night and steal or rob them. Then tell them that is why I have a gun, just in case it happens, better to be proactive than not.
> 
> Good luck,
> ...


This , I like.


----------

